# 2xAA host for P60 drop in?



## WYlightGUY (May 19, 2010)

List,

I am a newbie to the custom side of things...but I cannot find a manufactured light with my specs.

I want a 2xAA light that has a XP-G neutral white led head and a clicky tailcap. I want it to have at least two modes (high for general walking around at night, etc., and low for longer runtimes and checking on the kids at night, etc.). I cannot find an existing light that is 2xAA and has the XP-G neutral. As a result I would like to piece one together if I can.

Are there any 2xAA hosts available that I can use to mount such a low voltage p60 head and 2 stage tailcap? If so, where can I find the 'pieces' for my build?

I see that EGuru has beautiful SF hosts, but I don't think any of them work with AAs.

Are there other solutions? Many thanks for the help.


----------



## edelbrock (May 19, 2010)

Solarforce makes a 2xAA host with a clicky tailcap. You can find them at Lighthound and various places. Solarforce also makes a 3 Mode Low Voltage drop-in I believe.


----------



## Yavox (May 19, 2010)

Dereelight Javelin, here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=204371


----------



## Light Brite (May 19, 2010)

I use a Solar Force 2AA set-up with a low voltage module and I am pleased with it. If I remember correctly it is an XRE though not XPG.


----------



## edelbrock (May 19, 2010)

I believe Nailbender can build an XPG low voltage module.


----------



## WYlightGUY (May 19, 2010)

Ok,

It appears that I can build this with:

1) a solarforce 2xaa host, 
2) a nailbender low voltage xpg neutral drop-in,

but I will need 

1) a head/reflector combo that will fit the host and work well with the Xp-g, and
2) a clicky tailcap (L2 from solarforce?)


I will try NB for the head/reflector. 

Does everything else seem reasonable?



r


----------



## edelbrock (May 19, 2010)

The 2xAA Host from Solarforce will come with the bezel and tailcap/switch. You should only need it and the drop-in from nailbender.


----------



## Mr_Light (May 19, 2010)

You can buy the Solarforce L2r (the 2AA version) for under $15 on EBAY. This comes with the Bezel, Body, and tailcap (just add drop-in). I bought the SAND colored one, very nice!


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jun 3, 2010)

Last time I checked, Lighthound offered the L2r for about $11. Shipping is extra. From my experience with them, their customer service is great.

One word of caution. I shorted out a Nailbender drop-in with a multi-mode boost driver in my L2r twice, before I discovered the likely cause. Nailbender's multi-mode boost driver boards have exposed circuits on both sides. In my L2r host, these circuits came into direct contact with the body and fried. I have posted in several threads regarding this experience, but so far have not heard from anyone else with a similar problem. Unless there is something wrong with my L2r sample, I'm concluding it's an inherent compatibility issue between this particular host and drop-in.


----------



## lemlux (Jul 31, 2010)

I had the same problem as midnight oil when using an e>c converter on a 2005 vintage McGizmo 1*AA e body. The module is back at Nailbender's for out of warranty service. He advises that most repairs only require replacing the board.

Please note that I have learned not to use a nailbender drop in on anything other than my SF C-P-Z bodies. I understand that these are the only bodies for which he warranties the modules.

edit: Nailbender has repaired the module at minimal cost. It's really a pleasure to deal with him.


----------



## march.brown (Oct 31, 2010)

Mr_Light said:


> You can buy the Solarforce L2r (the 2AA version) for under $15 on EBAY. This comes with the Bezel, Body, and tailcap (just add drop-in). I bought the SAND colored one, very nice!


 I bought a grey one just now for only $10-56 plus $2 postage .... No home should be without one (or two) at this price ... I'll just put my spare five mode in it till I decide whether to go for a three mode or a single mode ... With two Energiser lithiums dated 2023 in it , this should last forever in the car.
.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 31, 2010)

This isn't a bad idea actually. Haven't ever thought about it like that.


----------

